# We have the trailer now.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The trailer was finally dropped off this morning. I loaded it up but need to re arrange stuff. So much room right now. 

I can move around and see stuff without having to dig or risk my life.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I would love a trailer like that! Good find dave


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Damm ... i am jealous Dave 

nice rig, ladder rack, side door & shelf's your going to enjoy that

.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Please let us know what you end up doing for a power supply, (inverter, genny, marine battery, etc). I'm kinda clueless when it comes to the best way to power mine...and I just know one of these days my kerosine-soaked rag on a stick is gonna prove to be unsafe.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Please let us know what you end up doing for a power supply, (inverter, genny, marine battery, etc). I'm kinda clueless when it comes to the best way to power mine...and I just know one of these days my kerosine-soaked rag on a stick is gonna prove to be unsafe.


I'm already scoping out generators. Some thing with nuts.

Right now a power cord is tapped into the outlets and plugs into house power.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had our sign guy over today taking notes. 10 yard signs, magnetics for Carly's Mini, trailer and redo the Dodge tail gate, maybe fix the door logos (they are lifting, different sign guy)

Messing around I have the trailer set up (for now any ways) how I like it (Carly may not).
I labeled all the shelves today, hung a couple tool holder things. 










I already know this section will be moved around.



















I have already cleaned this up, where the drops are (and sprayer) I am making a swing out door to store the drops behind. Bottom left 2 totes have been eliminated.










Finally.........

Some Chinese staging I was on a week or two ago.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good stuff! That's awesome. Nice rigs I see in that trailer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to build doors for the left cabinet (well try to make doors, my carpentry skills absolutely suck), So no laughing at the gaps.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave, 

Looking good. You must be excited to have it. 

I predict you'll be wanting a BIGGER trailer by July 15 :whistling2:

We all know how "stuff" accumulates to fill all available space.

Have you considered installing or wish there were a skylight in the roof?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bill I hope not or a smaller trailer for Carly. Our plan is buy her a Ford Ranger size truck and spend no more on big items. That will put us at 8 to 10 grand this month alone on big items plus our other bills.

Sky lights yes I have already started looking around for them. Maybe with fans.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I'm looking into the E-tracks for adjustable shelving. Just can't commit to fixed shelves


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 50786


Best locks I've found for my trailer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I'm looking into the E-tracks for adjustable shelving. Just can't commit to fixed shelves


I can't count the number of times I've installed adjustable shelving in home and shop, and once configured, NEVER changed them


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Look I made some vented doors :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> View attachment 50786
> 
> 
> Best locks I've found for my trailer.


I want a couple. What brand are they?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I want a couple. What brand are they?



Blaylock. About $80 each, but by far the best lock I've seen.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

http://stuccu.com/s/Blaylock+Traile...420832&caid=546679ddb1b1c614fc147f11&device=c

nice stuff


----------

